# ATITool featured in CPU mag July issue



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2010)

Volume 10, Issue 07, page 56, in the "Awesome Not Found, Please insert bundled disc into drive D:" spotlight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Volume 10, Issue 07, page 56, in the "Awesome Not Found, Please insert bundled disc into drive D:" spotlight.



I haven't got mine yet


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 26, 2010)

So this begs a question, What computer magizines do you read?

I don't read pc mags, did have a subscription to Popular Science for the last 3 years.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2010)

Surprising.  I had mine for like a week already.  I had to finish Truck Trend before I got around to CPU. XD


My sister got a bunch of subscriptions for free and she gave me the CPU mag one as well as Autoweekly.  I'm not intending to renew it (no time for more than one mag a month).


----------



## v12dock (Aug 10, 2010)

Truck Trend.. Did they talk about how bad Chevy diesels are


----------

